# .50 caliber Sniper Rifle bullets penetrating various items



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.filecabi.net/video/50caliber.html

Wow Imagine what this kind of weapon can do if it can do THIS!

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Still think you want to take on our Special Forces snipers?

http://www.filecabi.net/video/afghanisnipers.html

Ryan

.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW! That was cool Thanks for sharing! :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think maybe we should start flooding that video in Iraqi insurgent areas... we need some good propoganda to send to Iraq and Afghanistan showing them how futile their resistance truly is....

.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ryan,

That video ain't what it seems. It actually came from a varmint site, I think it was prairie dogbegone or something like that. I believe what is actually being shot is marmots.

The first one is genuine though, the 50 is impressive against both soft and hard targets.

huntin1


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Here is the link to the original Prairie Dog site:

http://www.dogbegone.com/video.htm


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You got to say though that those are impressive. But it should be and remember that most .50cal snippers use a bit sort of different type of bullet. I did some looking into it a few years ago and found that most of them use a depleted plutonium tip. The fact it is harder and has more density then the regular fmj that are out and about in todays market. There was a special on the descovery channel a few years ago about them also and they were saying that some of the shots they tryed on Iraqie tanks were impressive, with a few shots being albe to criple the tank enough to stop it. They got the idea about the plutonium from the projectials the A1 shoots.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> That video ain't what it seems. It actually came from a varmint site, I think it was prairie dogbegone or something like that. I believe what is actually being shot is marmots.
> 
> ...


Hey huntin1

Thanks for the heads up and correction!

Ryan

.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Invector said:


> You got to say though that those are impressive. But it should be and remember that most .50cal snippers use a bit sort of different type of bullet. I did some looking into it a few years ago and found that most of them use a depleted plutonium tip. The fact it is harder and has more density then the regular fmj that are out and about in todays market. There was a special on the descovery channel a few years ago about them also and they were saying that some of the shots they tryed on Iraqie tanks were impressive, with a few shots being albe to criple the tank enough to stop it. They got the idea about the plutonium from the projectials the A1 shoots.


I think if I remember right... the Marine actually comments at the very end about what type of bullet they are using...

Ryan


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

My hunting partner is a former SEAL and he educated me on some of the .50 cal ammo. There is a round called the RUFUS (sp???) round that is a VERY, VERY interesting round. If I remember correctly, it was named after the factory where is was developed/manufactured. The RUFUS is a mix of Armor Piercing, High explosive and Incendiary. He showed me a training video that demonstrated the round.... The only way to describe it is AWESOME. I need to find that CD to watch it again!

Some of the items that they shot during the demo...

Cinder block... (blah blah)
Rail road rail....(blah)
2-3 inch armored glass.....(right thru and caught on fire)
man hole cover....(right thru like paper target)
3'x3'x4' safe....(right thru BOTH sides!!!!) and I'm not talking about a sheet metal safe, it was a HD safe.

Eric (hunting prtnr) said that the .50 RUFUS was very effective against tagets such as generators, radar, FUEL TRUCKS!!!!!!


----------

